# Ocean Grown Genetics



## ugmjfarmer (Apr 12, 2016)

I recently contacted Ocean Grown Genetics and was able to make a purchase of their seeds directly from the manufacturer. It probably helps I am Licensed for 24 plants and in a state that allows unlimited seeds to be kept. 

The order process was mostly email. The inventory was given and I made a secured credit card payment to a "provisioning center" in California. seeds came in 3 days from Denver. Highly recommended seeds! Highly limited releases; but amazing genetics.

I will be growing Houdini Rift and Jawa Rift from their true-breed project.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2016)

Cool! thanks for posting.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 12, 2016)

ugmjfarmer said:


> I recently contacted Ocean Grown Genetics and was able to make a purchase of their seeds directly from the manufacturer. It probably helps I am Licensed for 24 plants and in a state that allows unlimited seeds to be kept.
> 
> The order process was mostly email. The inventory was given and I made a secured credit card payment to a "provisioning center" in California. seeds came in 3 days from Denver. Highly recommended seeds! Highly limited releases; but amazing genetics.
> 
> I will be growing Houdini Rift and Jawa Rift from their true-breed project.


 

very good genetics from what a few friends have suggested.........


----------



## mrcane (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice score....


----------

